# Einspeisung Schienen System vom Trafo



## michi* (27 April 2022)

Guten Abend,

ich muss/möchte 21 Antriebe über eine Schienensystem versorgen.
30kW, FU

Bisher hatte ich immer nur 3 Antriebe, da war die Einspeisung über einen 250A Lasttrennschalter, kleines Schienensystem, fertig.

mit noch etwas "kleinkram" komme ich jetzt aber  auf rund 650kW.

Gedacht hab ich eine Wöhner Zentraleinspeisung, von da hoch  über Kupferschienen auf einen 1250A Lasttrennschalter.
und weiter Hoch auf die Schienen und dann Quer und für jeden Antrieb ein NH Trenner drauf 
darunter der FU
darunter dann noch die entsprechende Abfangschiene und PE Schiene.
Das ganze dann durch mehrere Anreihschränke.

Jetzt Stell ich mir nur die Frage, wie wird sowas am Trafo angeschlossen.
die 250A waren bis jetzt ja immer über eine Schaltleiste problemlos möglich.
Kennlinie der 250 oder manchmal auch 200 NH Einsätze gab es ja auch.

Wie wird sowas bei entsprechend größeren Strömen gemacht?
NSGAFÖU direkt auf die Schienen am Trafo?
Mit welchen Kurzschlusswerten muss ich hier dann weitermachen?

Oder probiert ihr dann mehrere Einspeisungen zu schaffen um das "Problem" zu umgehen.

Vll kann mir hier jemand einen Ansatz/Tipp geben.
Besten Dank


----------



## nade (28 April 2022)

Erste Frage, wie "dick" ist der Trafo? Grobe Richtung würde ich sagen 2x4x240mm² NYY. Dann nicht einen NH Trenner sondern auf einen Leistungsschalter:


			https://new.abb.com/low-voltage/de/produkte/leistungsschalter/tmax
		

Sowas der Art. Danach wird die Verteilung auf ordentliche Schienen mit 185mm Abstand über gehen, wo dann die NH Trenner drauf sind. Bei der FU Anzahl und Leistung würde ich bezüglich Abwärme evtl prüfen diese frei zu Montieren, da auch ein Bremswiderstand je nach Antrieb gebraucht wird. Da kommt einiges an Wärme zusammen. Ohne, bei Lüftungs oder Absaugungsanlagen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung (Bremswiderstand nicht Lieferbar) sagen, ist bei der Parametrierung ein Austrudeln lassen erforderlich. Sonst hauts dir jedes mal Überspannung in den Zwischenkreis und nun ja. Oder FU´s mit Rückspeisung wählen.
Um die geschirmte Motorleitung so kurz wie möglich zu halten, würd ich wenn möglich den FU auch in die Nähe des Antriebs verbauen. Evtl ein Serviceschalter/Hauptschalter davor.
Zur Berechnungsunterstützung kann ich da Simaris empfehlen. Kostenlos verfügbar. Empfohlene Leitungen, Querschnitt, Sicherungstyp usw. wählbar und wird Dimensioniert.
Für den Schrankaufbau gibt es auch zahlreiche Herstellertools..
An sonst viel Spaß im Hochstrombereich.


----------



## s_kraut (29 April 2022)

Es beantwortet deine Fragen nicht direkt, aber hilf uns doch deine Problemstellung zu verstehen.

Wie ist der Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor? 

sind alle 21 Antriebe gleichzeitig auf Nennlast oder lässt sich da eine Aussage treffen wie 50% sind an und laufen auf 80%  Nennlast? EInfach die Typenschild-kW addieren schafft Sicherheit. 

Schafft mit Sicherheit auch unnötige Mehrkosten.

Dann noch das was die Geräte kosten:  Mein größtes Projekt war bei 600kW und die haben wir speiseseitig auf 2x 250kW aufgeteilt und den Rest mit Kleinkram und Steuerspannung mint rund 100kW auf nochmal ein 250kW-Anschluss gelegt. 
Das war billiger als ein neuer großer Trafo, Hauptschalter werden auch irgendwann sehr teuer wenn die Leistung hoch geht (Stückzahlen) und das Schienensystem.

Was auch viel sparen kann ist Zwischenkreiskopplung. Dann speist der FU, der gerade bremst zurück und die anderen brauchen dann keine Energie aus dem Netz weil sie die Energie über den gekoppelten Zwischenkreis kriegen. 
Insgesamt wird die Einspeiseleistung dadurch reduziert.
Kannst ja den FU-Hersteller deines Vertrauens mal zu dem Thema befragen. Bei den nächsten Projekten könnt ihr dem Kunden vorrechnen, was er sich in den nächsten 20 Jahren spart mit den steigenden Strompreisen. +Putins Schachspielerei.


----------



## michi* (29 April 2022)

Guten Morgen,
danke für euere Antwort.

Die Antriebe werden alle laufen und irgendwo bei 90 bis 100% pendeln.
Evtl laufen 4 Antriebe auch mal nur bei 80%
Aber ich muss ganz klar von 100% ausgehen.

Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich eine neu Station gesetzt werden.
Da wir schon nur mit den Antrieben bei 910A landen wird eine 630kVa Station zu knapp denke ich.

Jetzt überlege ich, was besser ist.
800kVA Sicherung gTR betrachten, Kurzschlussdurchlass hab ich jetzt noch nicht um den Hauptschalter entsprechend zu suchen.
entsprechend Hauptschalter aussuchen.
auf einzeladern 
da wären wir in Richtung 3x240mm² pro Phase, bei gut gemeinten 0,85 Häufung für die  1155A
auf ein 1250A Lasttrennschalter
und dann noch aufs Schienensystem.


Oder ob es einfacher ist 3 Einspeisungen zu machen, und das der Kunde dann 3 Abgänge nutzen kann.
Die einzeln gesichert sind und er die Möglichkeit hat noch ein anderen Verbraucher anzuklemmen an dem Trafo.


----------



## nade (29 April 2022)

Würde ich jetzt davon abhängig machen wie weit die 20 Antriebe von einem Zentralen Platz entfernt sind. Evtl eine NSHV mit dem genannten Lasttrennschalter, das dann evtl sogar auf 4 größere Unterverteilungen aufteilen. Sind die Antriebe verkettet, z.B. Förderbandstrecke? Oder könnten die notfalls auch in kleineren Gruppen abgeschaltet werden/ Ausfallen?
Berücksichtige hierbei auch die Beleuchtung, "Service Steckdosen" bzw. Verteiler.. Da kommt je nach Verwendung auch schnell mal noch 100Kw dazu.
Evtl. Die neue Station mit 2* 630KVa Trafos ? Stationsplatz noch nicht gewählt? Selbe wie mit mehreren Unterverteilungen, um eben die Zuleitungen und somit die Querschnitte der einzelnen Zuleitungen zu minimieren?


----------



## s_kraut (29 April 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Berücksichtige hierbei auch die Beleuchtung, "Service Steckdosen" bzw. Verteiler.. Da kommt je nach Verwendung auch schnell mal noch 100Kw dazu.


Wenn der Servicetechniker seinen Tesla anschließt und sich während dem Laden ins mitgebrachte Lichtbogen-Solarium flackt und nebenher Skulpturen scheißt (eddit: w fehlt)  oder wa´?


----------



## Plan_B (30 April 2022)

Bitte denk auch an die umrichterbedingten Verzerrungen und deren Auswirkungen.
In der Regel sind mit verdrosselten Umrichtern ca. 40% der Trafonennleistung ausnutzbar.

Das hört sich nach weiteren erforderlichen Maßnahmen an. Sprich mit dem Umrichterhersteller und dem Netzplaner.
Für mich geht das ivm. weiteren Maßnahmen gegen Oberwellen eher in Richtung 2x630kVA Trafos.


----------



## winnman (1 Mai 2022)

Und unbedingt umirchtertaugliche Trafos verbauen


----------



## michi* (1 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bitte denk auch an die umrichterbedingten Verzerrungen und deren Auswirkungen.
> In der Regel sind mit verdrosselten Umrichtern ca. 40% der Trafonennleistung ausnutzbar.
> 
> Das hört sich nach weiteren erforderlichen Maßnahmen an. Sprich mit dem Umrichterhersteller und dem Netzplaner.
> Für mich geht das ivm. weiteren Maßnahmen gegen Oberwellen eher in Richtung 2x630kVA Trafos.


Danke für Hinweis.
Wenn 2 Trafos eingesetzt werden, addiert sich auch der Kurzschlussstrom oder?
Müsste ich also evtl. einen anderen Hauptlasttrennschalter auswählen

Einspeisung kann  Ipk max.:93 kA 7SCCR (kann ich den wiederum gleichsetzen mit dem ICW?) 45kA
Die Riline Schienen können  je nach halter Abstand 38/50kA
Bis jetzt hab ich einen ABB T7D1250 ICW 20kA


Hier tu ich mich noch etwas schwer, bei der Kurzschluss Betrachtung.
Oder reicht es erstmal anzugeben, 
Einspeisung 1250A/20kA 400V und der Rest wird dann abgestimmt mit dem Netzplaner.


----------



## nade (1 Mai 2022)

Also bei 2 Trafos würde ich auch 2* NSHV planen. Also tatsächliche Einspeisung mit 2*630kva. oder willst du jetzt ernsthaft die Trafoberechnung bezüglich Kurzschlussströme usw.? Wie gesagt, probier mal die Siemens Tools, da ist schon verdammt viel raus zu lesen, bzw verdammt viele Möglichkeiten bei der Berechnungsunterstützung.


----------



## winnman (2 Mai 2022)

je nach Standort der Trafos und was zwischen Trafo und jeweiliger Hauptverteilung so ist, muss ev. direkt bei jedem Trafo ein Trafoleistungsschalter verbaut werden, der auch die Stromschiene zum HV schützt.

Da müsste man aber viel mehr wissen wie das bei dir genau ausschaut.

Je nach MSP Netzspannung, vorgelagertem Netz, Umspannerleistung und Trafo wird der Kurzschlussstrom irgendwo zwischen 15 und 28 kA beim Trafoleistungschalter liegen wenn hier ca. 3m Leitung angenommen werden.

Sollten die dann in deiner HV am Ende der Stromschiene parallelgeschaltet werden hängt es jetzt von der länge deiner Schiene ab was dort noch ankommt, das muss dann addiert werden.

Das ist aber alles nichts was man so nebenbei hier im Forum belastbar auslegen kann!

Hier wär erst mal die Grundastzüberlegung zu treffen, an welchen Leistungsschwerpunkten muss welche Leistung zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Welche Abstände / Dimensionen sind hier gegeben.
Welche Umgebungsbedingungen herrschen hier
Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Umbau der Anlage in absehbarer Zeit, . . . .

Grundsätzlich gilt, mit der MSP möglichst nahe zum Verbraucher.
Das widerspricht sich ev. mit dem dafür notwendigen Investitionsbedarf, hier gilt es dann den Mittelweg zu finden.

Nicht vergessen darf man den Störlichtbogen und dessen Auswirkungen bei Mittelspannung, welche detailierten Forderungen da ev. bei euch zusätzlich zu den physikalischen gelten muss auch abgeklärt werden.


----------



## michi* (4 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank.
Ihr konntet mir schon helfen nur mit den Anregungen.
Die genaue Auslegung wird jetzt noch unterstützend von Fachplanern und dem Trafobauer vor Ort geklärt.
Manchmal hilft einfach schonmal die Richtung oder evtl. Problem Punkte.


----------

